
Conservative News Sites Track You Lots More Than Left-Leaning Ones - fraqed
https://www.wired.com/story/right-left-news-site-ad-tracking/
======
pmdulaney
OK, fair enough.

But are you willing to point out when the Left is more likely to engage in
dirty shenanigans?

